# Need your critique..



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

This fellow is only 5 months old (4 1/2 in the pics). I would love to get your thoughts in regards to his conformation. He is essentially a grade horse. His mother is my appaloosa his sire.. your guess is as good as mine. She was bred when I purchased her.
As for his dam please refrain from any disparaging comments. I have been working extremely hard to try and get her weight back up. I am lucky when she is just holding her weight at this point. (multiple issues have arisen with her in the last few months)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Not very good photos but his front legs are not very strong, his chest is narrow so his legs go out but worming and more protein would help him look better.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Cute baby, but better profile photo would be needed for any sort of meaningful critique.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

He has been wormed. Will work on some better profile pics. I did not realize calling his Mom by the actual name of a horses mother would get it blipped out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the auto censors caught the spelling used for a curse word. you want "Dam".

the little guy is bench kneed and a bit base wide, narrow chested.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The little guy looks to have inheritied mom's over straight hind leg that is set back and possibly sickle hocked.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Oops sorry that n must have slipped in lol


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

More difficult to say without the weight but clearly needs to be worked on by the farrier as he's very splayed in front. (toe-out, could easily come right though) .. I don't mind his hind leg,


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

I will admit he is in need of a visit from the farrier. While I have him good with me picking up his feet and the hubby doing so as well.. he is none so keen on others just yet... so that has yet to be done.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

livelyblueyes said:


> I will admit he is in need of a visit from the farrier. While I have him good with me picking up his feet and the hubby doing so as well.. he is none so keen on others just yet... so that has yet to be done.


Shouldn't a good farrier be able to manage him ?

in my experience, it's no bad thing to have something to work with, actually better than having dead straight confo!! .. easier for a farrier to work towards then .. but I'd get on it pretty quick.

Best of Luck !!


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

I have no doubt my farrier could manage him if he was haltered and on a lead. At liberty I highly doubt she would be able to. I can be honest and say I have neglected to lead train him. As far as a halter he has not been handled as much in that regard. My fault and I accept full responsibility for it. Due to lack of time,health problems etc I have not been able to work on him much until recently. He was born in April and at the time I was recovering from major surgery. Up until recently I have been lucky to handle him much at all. Ok that came out wrong lol. He is personable I just have not been able to get a halter on him again. Had one on him when he was born and removed it as he outgrew it super fast. At the time we changed it the new one was too big and the old one too small.
Recently he had his first lesson in leading although not with a halter.He also had his first trip in a horse trailer. Long and short I have been working with him and as it stands I should have him in hand soon. He is a smart fellow who picks up on stuff fairly quickly. Now that I have him at my own property I should be able to spend more time with he and his mom and less time driving.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

LTG said:


> More difficult to say without the weight ,


I do have one question.. what did you mean about his weight? I know he looks thin from the front and rear but is actually pretty healthy in the weight department. I will see if I can get some better shots of him tomorrow. I have yet to be able to get some new pics of him. However, lol tomorrow I should be able to. It has been a very busy week with moving our animals and such to the property.


----------

